# Mustang 2060 brakes locked



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Mustang Skid Steer with T Handle. I think it is a 98. The owner was using it, parked it and the next morning it is stuck. 

It will start and the brake switch above your head will turn from red to green but to me the brakes aren't releasing. It will move about an inch back and forth but not more then that. 

I just was called on it tonight so I did not really get into it. Going to pull that panel tomorrow to test the switch but I imagine there is a relay somewhere??? 

Any advice on this?


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't believe there is a relay on that machine. There is an electric solenoid on a valve, simlar to the solenoids & valves on a Meyer pump but larger. Raise the arms (and use the safety stop), tilt the cab and follow the hyd. lines to figure which valve it is (there is also 2 of these on the bucket controls). Problem may be electrical (bad solenoid, wiring, or switch) or may be a stuck valve. I have seen them get debris in them causing them not to move. You might be able to clear it with a pick or some air. I assume the bucket controls are working since the engine starts??? You should be able to test the solenoid by switching it with one of the bucket valves.


----------

